# 3D Sublimation Templates



## therui (Apr 10, 2013)

hello everyone
i just got the 3d heat press transfer machine and would like to try to print an iphone 5 cover
does anyone know where i can find the printing templates?
thanks


----------



## Atlanta Monogram (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi
I just got one as well. I just use dimension of the phone case template that I already use and add 1 cm to each side. Unfortunately, I have not gotten a good print out yet. If you figure out a a decent temp/time process, I would be so grateful.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

which press did you get and have you gotten it to work


----------



## donewithya (Aug 16, 2014)

We make our own templates that show exactly what the picture will look like on the case. We use the machines that come in red, silver and black from China (the most popular machines apparently. We have figured out how to get them to work. We have figured out how to keep them at a consistent temp and we have figured out how to get the corners percect. We also have all the supplies to get ya started. I'm not allowed to share a link according to forum rules but my email is [email protected].


----------

